# SLOW MOTION KILL and misses...



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

EDIT: FINAL . Ok guys at the time I took the bird I did not know that it was no longer vermin, I will no longer shoot this species. After consideration what is done is done and those who understand this can p.m me for the videos and images and I will send a private you tube link. Please do not share this link as I wish to keep the video amongst those who wish to see it not the public.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I sympathize with your predicament, but Starling are no longer a pest species in the UK. Killing them is highly illegal, no one here is going to report you, but I think it would be prudent to remove this post promptly...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have had the pleasure of watching some of these in the past (the non-hunting videos) and enjoyed them as we are fellow cheap office band users. That, and I like your slingshot designs.

This morning I logged in to discover I had a PM from Luxor telling me of a kill shot recorded on video using his looped 64's. We are banned from Youtube on our work computers but being equipped with a smartphone I wasted no time running it down on my personal equipment. I watched this video several times and will say I was very impressed with both his complete body of work and also his catapults.

There may be a few of you out there who think I am doing this in an attempt to (further) glorify chains and their use. Nothing could be further than the truth! Also, the owner of this thread asked this to not be a my elastic vs. your elastic discussion and I am doing my best to honour his wishes. What I am trying to say is here we have an incredible demonstration of how one can set themselves up for a goodly bit of outdoor fun, plinking, and even some hunting with basically zero funds. The slingshot frame isn't hard to recreate, the band requires absolutely zero skill to create, and all the guesswork is taken out of the setup of the entire affair with one of the pictures he kindly posted with a dead starling. Frame shape, band setup, and band attachment are all there in open view for all to see. Also the viewer should take note of the very dead starling immediately adjacent to said catapult in the same picture. If this isn't a good enough demonstration of what these bands are capable of then I don't know what would be.

Luxor, since you've come this far and put this much effort into this with your sharing of the videos (and there is a multitude of them) would you be willing to trace your frame and put it into the Shared Designs Forum? I think it would fit nicely on scrounged 4" pallet boards (of which I will be getting some raw material shortly) and would be fairly easy to replicate.

Great work Luxor and thank you for sharing what is, to me, a hunting adventure achievable (and more importantly, affordable) by anyone with the interest!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good work BC,

Right now I want to apologize to all my hunting brothers on the forum , I have been working far too many consecutive days and this has put a terrible cramp on my hunting and I also was ill a week ago when I wanted to start hunting again.

Know that although I will not be as active on the forum I will post kills now and again..

For the record on note with what Luxor said about the whole band debates and controversy: I am quite sick and tired of the overwhelming need some have to make irrational comparissons between chained rubberbands and flatbands. It smacks me as being pointless when the two have totally different ways of being made. Yet the chains get the job done and that is suffice for me and others.

I love this forum but there are some here who make a simplistic weapon like a slingshot into a very complicated thing. Enjoy it for what it is and go kill some prey with it.

Oh and Jump: Luxor's chains are not looped they are our knotted chains he made a very practical and good taper..

Luxor what was the ammo for the kill?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

8MM steel just have to break every rule lol. On a side note this was just a demonsration of how any slingshot when constructed well does the job regardles of band type as stated not a war of the bands.

Sam I never even knew that ill leave the post up for a couple days and remove the images and bird identity, the videos dont give clear indication of the species so ill leave them. They were pest species for a long while though when did that change?

Design will go in shared when I get free time.

Peace.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well said, everyone.

Luxor just used six #64 rubberbands -- three on each side. A simple taper: 2-1.

As Jmplsnt says, it doesn't take any $ at all to get into the sport.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I found this on an airgun forum dated 2009. Assuming this is correct(has probably changed) you can hunt a starling but it depends which part of the uk you are in.

*link
*


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm looking very forward to making one of them when you get the time to put it on the Shared Designs Forum. I have recently experimented with my jeweler's saw on some oak pallet boards and gotten excellent results. So your design will probably be getting a try out of me.

Yes, your bands were chained and not looped. My bad!

I find it absolutely incredible that someone can take a few cheap #64's, a simple board frame, some 8mm/.32 steel, and enjoy either hunting or plinking. Like I said earlier, the excuse of "I can't afford it" has been completely and totally demolished by both lots of posts in the Hunting Section, this one being the latest. You could make this outfit with completely scrounged materials and still get out and have some sport!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok design will be on the shared forum by the end of the week looking forward to those who take it on and the results. BC


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking forward to the new desine havent seen the video but thats ok.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome shooting and super slo mo. Thanks,
Philly


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

SLOW MO Sweet. Naturel born killer.


----------

